# Can't Make Threadses?



## YayGollum (Dec 20, 2007)

Ah, is it merely myself, or is it now impossible to make new threadses? At least in the R. P. G. sections?


----------



## Confusticated (Apr 9, 2008)

It is happening to me right this moment.

I was going to suggest this:



> *"Last Activity" visible on post, under name?*
> I know we can tell when most members logged in last by looking at their profile. _But_ it would be more handy if this was visible under their name or in their Join Date/Post Count area.
> 
> To see when a member was Online Last is the main reason I view profiles. Anyone else agree?
> ...



Here's another - The button to the right of our name that lights up when we are online might go a different color when viewed from within a thread that we are presently replying to.


----------



## GuardianRanger (Apr 11, 2008)

I've been experiencing the same thing. Off and on....but mostly on. I finally switched to a machine running linux, and I was able to create new posts.

I PM'd dapence about it. My specific situation is:
I created my post, and hit submit. It looked like there was a problem before the post even made it into the database. I was returned a white page with no content on it.


----------



## Firawyn (Apr 13, 2008)

I haven't had any problems at all...I run Firefox.

Has it been fixed? What was the problem?


----------

